# Firefox5 plugin folder



## bsd5543 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I've set up a fresh gnome 2.3.1 desktop with firefox5.

Now I am trying to get the flash and java plugin running. 

I created symbolic links in:


```
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/gecko19
$HOME/.mozilla/plugins
```

But "aboutlugins" still doesn't discovers any plugin.

Any hints?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2011)

Install www/nspluginwrapper to get flash working.


----------



## bsd5543 (Jul 18, 2011)

It is already installed


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2011)

Then run what it's pkg-message said.


----------



## bsd5543 (Jul 18, 2011)

sry, but how can I run it?


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 18, 2011)

If you run `# nspluginwrapper` without arguments, you'll see some help.  The "-a" flag might be helpful, at least for getting started.


----------



## bsd5543 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is the output of nspluginwrapper:


```
$ nspluginwrapper 
nspluginwrapper, configuration tool.  Version 1.4.4

   usage: nspluginwrapper [flags] [command [plugin(s)]]

   -h --help               print this message
   -v --verbose            flag: set verbose mode
   -a --auto               flag: set automatic mode for plugins discovery
   -n --native             flag: allow native plugin(s) to be wrapped
   -l --list               list plugins currently installed
   -u --update [FILE(S)]   update plugin(s) currently installed
   -i --install [FILE(S)]  install plugin(s)
   -r --remove [FILE(S)]   remove plugin(s)

$ nspluginwrapper -a
$ nspluginwrapper -l
$
```

The flash plugin isn't listed although I have installed it: 


```
$ pkg_version -Iv | grep flash
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r181.34   =   up-to-date with index
$
```

Seems to work after

```
$ nspluginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
$ nspluginwrapper -l
  /home/rich/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
```


----------

